# Angelurlaub auf Rügen (Brandungsangeln)



## Greenfin (14. November 2007)

Hi! |wavey:

Mein Daddy (eingefleischter Angler seit Jahrzehnten) interessiert sich neuerdings fürs Brandunsangeln. Deshalb möchte ich ihm zum Geburtstag einen Angelurlaub auf Rügen samt Ausrüstung schenken. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben bzgl. Ausrüstung (Rute, Rolle, Schnur etc,)? Welche Plätze sind für einen Anfänger im Brandungsfischen erfolgversprechend? Dachte an den Strand zwischen Glowe und Juliusruh, ist das ok? Weiß jemand, ob man direkt am Strand von Lohme (beim Schwanenstein) auch angeln darf oder ist da Schutzgebiet?

#c HELP!


----------



## Atze Wellblech (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Rügen (Brandungsangeln)*



Greenfin schrieb:


> Hi! |wavey:
> 
> Mein Daddy (eingefleischter Angler seit Jahrzehnten) interessiert sich neuerdings fürs Brandunsangeln. Deshalb möchte ich ihm zum Geburtstag einen Angelurlaub auf Rügen samt Ausrüstung schenken. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben bzgl. Ausrüstung (Rute, Rolle, Schnur etc,)? Welche Plätze sind für einen Anfänger im Brandungsfischen erfolgversprechend? Dachte an den Strand zwischen Glowe und Juliusruh, ist das ok? Weiß jemand, ob man direkt am Strand von Lohme (beim Schwanenstein) auch angeln darf oder ist da Schutzgebiet?
> 
> #c HELP!


 
Am besten hier anfragen:

www.altes-zollhaus.net
#h


----------



## Hackersepp (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Rügen (Brandungsangeln)*

Dies ist ein Fall für den Angelführer Rügen #h 
Dort gibts zahlreiche Stellen, sowie Tipps (wo der Fisch steht, welche Köder laufen usw.)
Natürlcih dient dies vorerst nur als grobe Orientierung, denn am Meer selbst musst du die örtlichen Bedingungen selbst herausfinden.
Viel Spaß auf Deutschlands größter Insel!


----------



## FelixSch (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Rügen (Brandungsangeln)*

Ich denke der Sepp meint den Angelführer "Rügen - Küste und Bodden" von Udo Schroeter. Alles weitere findest du hier.
Rügen ist ja auch so eine schöne Ecke von Deutschland, also kannst du damit nicht so viel falsch machen. Ist dein Vater sonst auch mal hinter Hechten her? Dann soll er seine Ausrüstung bitte mitnehmen! Denn zwischen Festland und Insel, in den Bodden, sind in den letzten Jahren geradezu monströse Hechte gefangen worden. Das könnte durchaus auch interessant sein.
Wenn er noch ein bisschen Anleitung braucht (und den Urlaub sowieso schon für lau bekommt) dann kann es eine Gute Idee sein, sich an einen Angelguide zu wenden.
Im letzten Blinker waren ein paar verzeichnet und hier zum Beispiel findest du auch Ansprechpartner.


----------



## blinkerkatze (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Rügen (Brandungsangeln)*

@Greenfin,
wenn dein Daddy noch nicht so bewandelt ist im Brandungsangeln würde ich vorschlagen den Nordstrand oder Dranske/Krepnitz. Die Schabbe ist sehr launisch und erfordert weite würfe.
Wann soll er dann da Urlaub machen.


----------



## Greenfin (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Rügen (Brandungsangeln)*

Erst mal vielen Dank gür die Tipps. Der Urlaub soll Anfang März 2008 stattfinden.


----------



## blinkerkatze (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Rügen (Brandungsangeln)*

melde dich mal vorher noch mal


----------



## Atze Wellblech (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Rügen (Brandungsangeln)*



Greenfin schrieb:


> Erst mal vielen Dank gür die Tipps. Der Urlaub soll Anfang März 2008 stattfinden.


 
Also da ich Rügenkenner bin versuche ich mal das Rätsel aufzulösen.

Brandungsangeln:

Schaabe 2. Parkplatz in Richtung Altenkirchen werfen so um die 120 - 140m

Kreptitz vorbei an der Radarstation(Guckst du Google Earth),
Treppe runter und spitzen Revier, super Strand

Strand östlich des Jachthafens Glowe super für Spinnangeln--- Blinker in 28 - 35 g in blausilber, grünsilber, rotschwarz

Und wenn Du es ganz einfach haben willst, rufst Du die Nummer an die in der Webadresse steht.(s.o.) Da wird Dich geholfen. Dessen Nachbar ist der örtliche Fischer, hattn Kutter und der H. Kleinschmager hattn amtlichen Bayliner mit Fishfinder im Hafen.


----------



## Hackersepp (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Rügen (Brandungsangeln)*



FelixSch schrieb:


> Ich denke der Sepp meint den Angelführer "Rügen - Küste und Bodden" von Udo Schroeter. Alles weitere findest du hier.
> Rügen ist ja auch so eine schöne Ecke von Deutschland, also kannst du damit nicht so viel falsch machen. Ist dein Vater sonst auch mal hinter Hechten her? Dann soll er seine Ausrüstung bitte mitnehmen! Denn zwischen Festland und Insel, in den Bodden, sind in den letzten Jahren geradezu monströse Hechte gefangen worden. Das könnte durchaus auch interessant sein.
> Wenn er noch ein bisschen Anleitung braucht (und den Urlaub sowieso schon für lau bekommt) dann kann es eine Gute Idee sein, sich an einen Angelguide zu wenden.
> Im letzten Blinker waren ein paar verzeichnet und hier zum Beispiel findest du auch Ansprechpartner.


 Genau den mein ich #6


----------



## Greenfin (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Rügen (Brandungsangeln)*

Hi!
Also, jetzt gehts bald los nach Rügen. Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Schnur man am besten zum Bradnungsangeln verwendet? Hier in den süddeutschen Angelläden haben sie gemeint, eine 30er Schnur (monofil) würde ausreichen, stimmt das?
Viele Grüße
Greenfin
PS: Damit mein Daddy nicht so alleine auf Deutschlands größter Insel ist, werde ich ihn begleiten, seit Wochen unterhalten wir uns nur noch über Ruten, Rollen und und und, hätte nie gedacht, dass die Materie so kompliziert ist...


----------



## Pixelschreck (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Rügen (Brandungsangeln)*

Moin!

Ich nehme 12er Fireline. Die Tragkraft für die Brandung sollte wohl nicht unter 13Kg Vorfach dann 8Kg sein, immerhin ballert man ja mit etwa 200gramm Blei in der Landschaft rum. Auch zum Spinnen sollte die Tragkraft nicht zu niedrig gewählt werden Seegras und Algen verfangen sich gerne mal in der Schnur und dann ist kräftig ziehen angesagt oder neues Vorfach. Also mit ner 30ger Mono....hm höchstens Blinkern. Passendes Zeug gibts in Stralsund, auch Wattwürmer.

Wenns soweit ist sag mal wann und wo. Kleines Boarditreffen?

Petri Heil!
Jens


----------



## Tulpe2 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Rügen (Brandungsangeln)*



Greenfin schrieb:


> Hi!
> ...
> Hier in den süddeutschen Angelläden haben sie gemeint, eine 30er Schnur (monofil) würde ausreichen, stimmt das?
> 
> ...




Wenn sie denn so 10 - 12 kg aushält ... 

Meine Mono-Schnüre sind von 0.36 (12,5 kg) bis 0,45 (15,4 kg).
Davor ca. 1,5 Rutenlängen eine 0,35 (geflochten, 32 kg) als Schlagschnur.
Grundbleie und Krallenbleie 150, 180 und 200 gr.
Warum:
1. die Brachialgewalt beim Wurf.
2. die Bleie wollen oftmals nicht aus dem Wasser.


----------



## Greenfin (4. März 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Rügen (Brandungsangeln)*

Hallo,|wavey:
wir starten am 08.03.2008, sind in Lohme untergebracht und wollen die Schaabe in Angriff nehmen. Boarditreffen wäre super!!


----------



## Pixelschreck (5. März 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Rügen (Brandungsangeln)*

Schade ich bin leider die nächsten 4 Wochen auf Lehrgang.


----------



## prinz1980 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Rügen (Brandungsangeln)*

hallo,
ich habe auch vor vom 3.4. an für 3 tage brandungsangeln zu machen, kann mir jemand stellen sagen die auf erfolg hoffen lassen?
hätte da gleich noch ne frage, kann mir jemand noch ne pension empfehlen, denn eine unterkunft fehlt mir auch noch, ist alles reativ kurzfristig, aber es soll eine überraschung für meine frau zum geburtstag sein, wäre echt super wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## prinz1980 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Rügen (Brandungsangeln)*

@all
kann mir keiner weiter helfen???


----------



## Dorschprinz (24. März 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Rügen (Brandungsangeln)*

@prinz1980:
Tja,einige Top-Strände wurden hier in diesem Thread bereits genannt.Direkt links vom Hafen in Glowe ist der Strand auch sehr gut,vor allen Dingen auf Platten. 
Dann kann ich noch einen Platz empfehlen,wenn es am Meer mal zu sehr stürmt:Martinshafen(Hafen in Neuhof) am Jasmunder Bodden mit Buttlöffel auf die Platten.Sehr gut #6
Aber Wathose mitnehmen,auf die sogenannte "Mole"(die linke  ist gemeint)kommen nur Zirkuskünstler |supergri  (na ja ich zumindest nicht und mit Ausrüstung ist das ein Horror) und auf die rechte Mole kommt eigentlich gar keiner. Am besten Du gehst mit Wathose links von der linken Mole rein und wirfst dann vorne an den Molenkopf und zupfst dann.Brauchst nicht unbedingt Wattis,Tauwurm ist sogar oft besser. 
Unterkunft....Na da spielen ja auch Deine Vorstellungen eine große Rolle.Was Du geboten haben willst und so.Von der Location her würde ich Dir schon Glowe empfehlen,das liegt ja gut zentral.Eventuell auch noch Sassnitz direkt.Eventuell kannst dann ja auch noch mal eine Kuttertour einschieben.
Kutter empfehlen kann ich auch,aber das nur per interner Mail.


----------

